# Imac et cache de niveau 2



## orangers (3 Février 2000)

Que pensez vous de ça? Un imac rev a, qui échoue lamentablement aux test de techtool pro au momment d'examiner la mémoire cache de niveau 2. Pas de réponse chez Apple... La carte de cache serait mal installée selon techtool... Bizarre, car la cache n'est pas sur une carte additionnelle ... Alors, probleme de carte mère? Aie, aie, aie, c'est vrai qu'il rame un peu, mon imac.. Serait-ce dù à cela?


----------



## fred (11 Février 2000)

Avez-vous ouvert votre iMac? La carte est peut-être mal insérée... ou absente??
Si vous êtes sous garantie, il vaut mieux faire vérifier par un technicien agréé Apple.


----------

